# Mary of Aldeburgh



## sawyer (Apr 24, 2012)

I am trying to find out as much as I can about the fishing smack Mary of Aldeburgh once owned by Henry Barley. It is possible she was built in Gravesend in 1827 and was certainly around in 1867 as my ancestor (Jonathan Sawyer) was involved in an accident on her. I really want to know what type (rigging etc) she was and where she fished. Was she a "Codbanger"? If it helps her crew in the accident consisted 5 men and 4 boys. Where can I look to find out about her, my ancestor and the type of life he led? I've a fantastic book called Fishing and Fishermen a Guide for Family Historians by Martin Wilcox if anyone is also on the ancestor quest.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

*Mary*

Hello
I'm guessing that you've found the newspaper article about her being hit by a coaster and sinking while at anchor off Aldeburgh on 1st December 1867.
She was probably registered in the Registers of Merchant shipping. I'm not sure where the Aldeburgh boats would have been registered.
Lowestoft or Ipswich??
I would contact the local Council archivists at ?Suffolk and find out who holds the Registers. You'd then just have to go to the archives and look through them until you find her. The register will contain much of the detail you're looking for. Unfortunately none of the info is digitised.
There may also be further info about her in the archives of the local newspapers.
If you dont make any progress please feel free to contact me via my website.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

A detailed history of the different types of vessel on this part of the coast can be found in Volume 1 of Edgar Marches book ' Inshore craft of britain in the days of sail and oar' This gives a great insight and also some photos of the many different types of inshore boat fishing at that time.
I have also checked the book 'Beachmen' by David Higgins but there is no specific mention of this particular vessel.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,
As suggested by Douglas. Aldeburgh boats were probably registered in Lowestoft.
Try a mail to Lowestoft Library. They hold the records of the Port of Lowestoft historical soc. together with a comprehensive archive of local newspapers and related subjects.
[email protected]
I have always found them to be most helpful.

Roger


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Found two MARYs that fit. I doubt that she was named MARY OF ALDEBURGH and this is a common confusion leading to hours of needless research. Often the name ie. MARY had the P/R written 'of Aldeburgh' and possibly also 'Port of Woodbridge'. In 1867 the two MARYs were O.N.21832 and 26683, both 46 tons and registered at Woodbridge, Suffolk owned by Samuel Barley, Aldeburgh, Suffolk. At random looking at the 1878 Mercantile Navy List there is your vessel, MARY (26683), smack, built Gravesend 1827, 46tons, signal letters P.M.D.T. owner Henry William Barley, Aldeburgh, Suffolk.
Gil.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

This might give you some idea
http://www.pioneersailingtrust.org.uk/Home/tabid/108/Default.aspx


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

I find it very annoying when a member asks a question, several members respond only to be ignored. This thread is a good example.
Gil.


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree Gil it only takes a thank you,after all members make the effort and take time to find the answers to these questions.


----------

